
Show HN: App to find local cricket teams nearby and schedule matches - addvandelay
https://www.leaggo.com/
======
saimiam
No Contact Us or About page? As a wannabe cricketer, I can see the value of
this. And my friends who play softball already use an app like this so you're
on to something.

In any case, I made a gif to present some enhancements (citation needed ;)) to
your current landing page. It's here -
[https://ramachandr.in/cb#leaggo](https://ramachandr.in/cb#leaggo). It's just
a gif. You won't be made to sign up for anything.

Do you see value in such a service to help techies write better copy for their
products?

That page has other landing pages as well. Take a look and feel free to use
whatever you like.

